
Impact Investment Metrics and Their Limitations - simonebrunozzi
https://joi.ito.com/weblog/2019/07/22/measuring-impact.html
======
bernardv
Interesting article. ESG investment factors and metrics have similar issues -
many of them are really meaningless.

